# Release small bowel obstruction



## tkeeton7885 (Sep 8, 2009)

What is the correct code for an open release of a small bowel obstruction with repair of an incisional hernia? Thank you


----------



## cooper1 (Sep 9, 2009)

without seeing the op report i would guess 44050 and 49560


----------

